

Protesters at Google I/O - thesorrow

I saw some protesters in the Google I&#x2F;O keynote. Is this something new ? If some people start to protest about a company being too powerful , should I be concerned ?
======
trekky1700
Could it have been anti-Google SF gentrification protests? Or was it
specifically about Google's power?

~~~
0x006A
In the first hour of the Google I/O keynote, a protestor interrupted the
presentation, calling attention to an eviction complaint related to Google’s
head of eDiscovery, Jack Halprin. She was promptly escorted out, but not
without making things rather awkward.
[http://thenextweb.com/google/2014/06/25/google-
io-2014-inter...](http://thenextweb.com/google/2014/06/25/google-
io-2014-interrupted-protester-calling-google-develop-conscience/)

An hour later, a second protestor shouted, “You’re all involved with a company
that builds robots to kill people.” The complaint is thought to be related to
the Google’s recent acquisition of Boston Dynamics, which makes military-grade
robots.

------
esbranson
This is subterfuge. I don't think this is okay.

Google is not the government. The government is your servant; Google is not.
Nor is Google I/O a public forum; it is a private forum, the codes of conduct
being decided by its tenants. If you don't agree with the rules, don't agree
with the rules.

